# cant believe another hackery job



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't believe another hacked job done by forced air company done on this boiler job... sorry no pictures but you can try to image, two, yes TWO air scoops piped right after another with close nipple. And counted six auto air vents with clear ploy tubings coming off of them to sink. Oversized pump on the return. Tenants complain about being overheated with radiant floor heat without mixing valve and pump, while upstairs complained about being cold and ton of air noises in the system. Another job to use my invention of 'nipple air scoop' and total repiping, providing I get the job.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck on getting the job . What's this invention u mentioned ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> Good luck on getting the job . What's this invention u mentioned ?


I made my first one and used it on Junkirk boiler as they don't have built in air scoop set up like Weil Mclain and Peerless boiler. Tenant and landlord couldn't believe the world of difference of using a simple device and doing the correct boiler piping.


----------

